# Bolens 1476



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I acquired a 1970 Bolens 1476, my second Bolens, (H16) but first Large Frame, man is thing something. I've already begun to start saving for a 1477


----------



## SnowmanPA (May 12, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Danged NICE looking tractor :thumbsup:

The large frames are stout, and when you get into the 2-clilider ones they REALLY come to life.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

OldBuzzard said:


> Danged NICE looking tractor :thumbsup:
> 
> The large frames are stout, and when you get into the 2-clilider ones they REALLY come to life.


I plan on getting a 1477, I collect single cylinder 14/16 hp hydros from the 1970's I realize how powerful the 1886, HT20, HT23 are, but I'm going to stick to singles, after 1980 they started to become a thing of the past. My friend REALY wants a Bolens 1886, HT20, HT23, so if you see a nice one for sale (and you aren't buying it), let me know.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not planning on buying any more tractors at this time. I have enough to keep me busy for quite awhile   

Shucks, I'm even passing on a nice G11 that's not all that far from me and is at a very good price!

I would make an exception for an HT22, but since those were export only, I doubt that I'll ever see one, let alone one for sale..


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I finally dug into the pile enough to see the entire side of the 1050. I think it's calling me to come play with it.

I almost made it into the shop Wed evening! Put brakes on wife's car and headed that way, then the phone rings. All plans put on hold for another day.

That machine looks good for 44 years old! Mine is not as fortunate. Rode hard and put away wet too many times.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine was in bad shape,when I got it,too,Cub. Sat outside for 7-8 yrs.
It's fun redoing it,though.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Mine was in bad shape,when I got it,too,Cub. Sat outside for 7-8 yrs.
> It's fun redoing it,though.


My 1476 was one of the rougher tractors I've bought, I've been very, very lucky, I have 15-16 real nice ones


----------

